# chest tube placement



## ggparker14

Need help with procedure code for chest tube placement. Would 32551 be correct CPT?

Procedures:
CHEST TUBE -  
Time out performed and patient identified yes
Site marking completed Yes
The benefits of the procedure were carefully explained to the patient.  The potential risks and complications of the procedure were also discussed and the patient indicated a clear understanding.  We were given verbal consent to proceed without reservation.   
The area was prepped with betadine and locally anesthetized with 1% lidocaine with epi.   
A 2cm incision was made into the left lateral chest between the mid and anterior axillary lines at the bottom of the 4th intercostal space. A 28 fr  thoracotomy tube was placed into the plural space and connected to continuous suction at about 20 cm water.  
Initial yield was 0ml  fluid. The tube was secured with 2-0 silk and the area dressed with a vaseline gauze bandage.  
Strict sterile technique used throughout procedure.  
Patient tolerated the procedure well with no known complications.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## salCCS

*chest tube insertion*

32551 looks good


----------

